# July 2012 Member Monthly Giveaway Winner Loggerhead Mike!



## Jim

Contest Starts Today and ends on July 7, 2012.

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in June 2012 your'e eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

*All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.*

This month I am giving away a Koppers Live Target Crawfish in the Mustard/Brown color. This is the medium diver that in theory should dive between 8-10 feet. This is an awesome Crank to add to your collection.


----------



## lovedr79

In


----------



## lswoody

IN


----------



## Gramps50

IN


----------



## charnley

In like flynn


----------



## z0mbie f1sherman

In


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

In


----------



## wihil

IN!

=D>


----------



## redbug

even though i never win ...
I'M IN


----------



## catmansteve

In


----------



## Sawdust Farmer

In


----------



## aeviaanah

In


----------



## devilmutt

IN


----------



## New River Rat

In


----------



## Bailbuster

i am in..


----------



## trueblue1970

IN


----------



## crazymanme2

​in


----------



## TheMaestro

Me too pls!


----------



## fender66

In


----------



## fool4fish1226

IN


----------



## shamoo

What the heck, I'M IN.


----------



## Brine

IN

Thanks Jim!


----------



## JonBoatfever

IN


----------



## vahunter

IN thanks Jim


----------



## BigTerp

IN. *THANKS*


----------



## RivRunR

IN


----------



## earl60446

IN


----------



## beginnerfisherman81

In


----------



## FishingCop

In


----------



## LMBDave

Yessir I'm IN


----------



## theyyounggun

In


----------



## dyeguy1212

In


----------



## Recon

In


----------



## S&amp;MFISH

IN


----------



## countryboy210

IN

Thanks Jim !


----------



## GrogHog

IN


----------



## Butthead

IN!


----------



## kycolonel138th

:USA1: IN =D>


----------



## Popeye

IN


----------



## Kochy

IN


----------



## HANGEYE

In


----------



## FishinsMyLife

IN


----------



## freetofish

I'm in.


----------



## Captain Ard

In


----------



## jimmyeking

Thanks : Im in


----------



## shallowminedid

in


----------



## Coach d

In. Thanks!!!


----------



## novaman

Thanks Jim =D> =D> 


IN


----------



## Jim

Random.org picked number 6 from 1-47. That makes this months winner Loggerhead mike. =D>


----------



## Popeye

Congratulations Loggerhead Mike.


----------



## FishingCop

congrats =D>


----------



## Gramps50

Way to go Mike, hope the new lure catches you a lot of fish


----------



## fender66

Congrats!! =D> =D>


----------



## jimmyeking

Congratulations enjoy !


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Thanks fellers and Jim! Love to throw cranks, never had a kopper looking forward to it


----------



## fool4fish1226

Loggerhead Mike said:


> Thanks fellers and Jim! Love to throw cranks, never had a kopper looking forward to it




Way to go

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## wihil

Congrats MIKE!

=D> =D>


----------



## crazymanme2

congrats =D>


----------

